# Stop shoving the ball at me



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

I figure she is trying to initiate play, but the most annoying thing is when she shoves the ball onto me. I have tried several things to modify this rude behavior. When I'm sitting, I've tried: blocking her with my forearm and saying "nooo ball." It does work; she knows what I mean. She'll take her ball and go lay down. But, 5 minutes later, she's back. Sometimes it gets so annoying, I simply take it from her and put it up. But, I'd rather not have to do that.

What I would like is for her to come by invitation only. I ask her to bring the ball, give it to me, then we play. Am I dreaming?

Thoughts? Suggestions?









She is 19 months old, just altered last Monday and I've had her since she was 7 weeks...(if all that makes any difference).


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Ha, I have two that do this to me. If I don't want to play I tell them in a stern voice to go on. It may take a couple of times to get it through to them but they eventually do stop.







This is outside since my dogs don't have balls in the house. 

If that's your only dog problem, consider yourself lucky!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG mine is the same way








High ball drive.
Usually I say no and the look I get is like I stabbed him.








Or I say last time and throw it and he usually lies down where ever he catches it.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

You keep the ball and whip it out only when you want to play with it. I don't let my dogs keep their toys once I decide I don't want to play anymore. It really makes the toy special and can be used as a training treat instead of food.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: DanoYou keep the ball and whip it out only when you want to play with it. I don't let my dogs keep their toys once I decide I don't want to play anymore. It really makes the toy special and can be used as a training treat instead of food.


I agree but it does depend on the dog. I have one who is crazy for the ball when training even if she had it in her possession all day.


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

I think the thing I always have in my mind is that I don't want to be trained by her to play ball, you know what I mean? Another thing I do is say "enough" and she will stop for a while....go off and play with the ball by herself. Then, I guess she thinks I may have forgotten and she tries again.









Yeah, I'd have to say this is the only annoying behavior that I'd really like to change. She is managed pretty strictly, IOW, there aren't many times that I don't have my eyes on her to make sure she doesn't get into trouble. They can be pretty destructive at this age, right? That's a statement, not a question.









I could continue to put the ball away, but I'd like her to understand that when I don't want it...go away, and do something else. Poor mistreated Heidi.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Easiest solution.. Take all toys away while she's in the house! That way you don't get annoyed or frustrated with her/him.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: chruby
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: DanoYou keep the ball and whip it out only when you want to play with it. I don't let my dogs keep their toys once I decide I don't want to play anymore. It really makes the toy special and can be used as a training treat instead of food.
> ...


I know what you mean. Both my dogs think the ball is special no matter what I do. That means you are ahead of the game.


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

She only gets toys when I divvy them out...she doesn't have free reign to toys. But when she IS allowed to play with toys...she insists on shoving the ball into my legs.

But, maybe my allowing her to play with the balls (by herself) giving her the freedom to make her own decision in how to play is my downfall. Maybe what I'm hearing you say is bring the ball out, play with it WITH her, then put it up. Yes?


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote: Maybe what I'm hearing you say is bring the ball out, play with it WITH her, then put it up. Yes?


Yes!

Just makes life a little simpler.. And that way everyone is happy!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Rocky will do the same thing and if we take the ball away he gets the message. He will do anything for the ball. (Wonder if I can teach him to vaccum? LOL) His other favorite things is to drop the ball at our feet and sit there and use his telepathic powers to make the ball move. LOL If we move in any direction the ball gets picked up, dropped at our feet, and stared at some more.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I put Brady's ball away after dinner 
Take it out in the morning
But once I put it away he finds something else
He knows the ball means fun play time woo hoo!!!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

> Quote:Then, I guess she thinks I may have forgotten and she tries again.



My guess is by then the dog's forgotten. They live in the now, and ALWAYS want to play.

Mine will go find a pine cone if there are no balls...


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DSuddHis other favorite things is to drop the ball at our feet and sit there and use his telepathic powers to make the ball move. LOL If we move in any direction the ball gets picked up, dropped at our feet, and stared at some more.


I could deal with that...not nearly as rude.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunner does this, too. He'll bring me the ball, drop it in my lap and if I ignore him, he picks it up and literally tosses it at me (like maybe I didn't see it the first time - lol) and if that doesn't work, he'll pick it up, put his front paws on me and shove the ball right into my face. He can be pretty persistent. He will go lay down with it if I sound serious enough when I tell him to do so, but the whole process usually repeats itself every ten minutes or so.










If it bothers you, I would do what the other poster suggested and only bring the ball out when you want to play with her. Put it away when you're done.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I guess Apollo is an oddball; leave a tennis ball on the floor and he'll pick up another toy in his mouth and start batting the ball around with his paws. He does have his rare moments when he REALLY wants to play and he'll do what Heidi does, but like I said, it's rare.

Zeus right now if I through the ball, he just likes running away with it.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Invitation only, you may be dreaming. If you want to play ball with the dog, great. If not put the ball away. One of my shepherds does the same thing, and perhaps I give in too often. 

But darn, the dog is having fun and I see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Oooh boy. I didn't read all the responses but my thought is what the heck? 

What is wrong with the dog initiating play? What is wrong with responding to the dog's drive? If you don't do this, what message are you sending to the dog? 

Loosen up! This dog/human co-habitation thing should be a mutual arrangement.... Go have fun with the dog and sometimes do it on the dog's terms. You'll have a more responsive dog.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

With mine, I figure they are bored or not getting enough exercise. A healthy dose of each solves a myriad of problems.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I haven't read through all the replies yet but if anyone figures it out....let me know







If it isn't a ball, it's a squeaky toy or wubba or bo-bo or piggies or hedgehogs.....you get the picture


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

I hear you Middle...and I do have a lot of fun with my dogs. What I meant by invitation was simply that I don't want her to think she has trained me...know what I mean?

She is one happy dog thats for sure...its just that sometimes I don't want that ball (sometimes wet, sometimes muddy, dirty) shoved into my legs or lap. 

Best advice I've heard is to put the ball away when <u>I'm</u> tired of playing.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Barb, I doubt the dog has trained you. For example you know when the animal is fed, when the dog goes potty. and I suspect your dog follows you and looks for advice on your reactions. Everyting is based in what you do.

Finally, a happy dog is a good dog, so if the dog wants to play you can decide by either putting the ball away or giving in.

In either case, not a problem.


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Timber1. Its true...she does follow me and looks to me for "what's next" all the time. Yesterday, we were walking from the front of the house to the back of the house...she was in front and she had her head turned toward me but continued walking. Poor thing ran right into a column in the process, and bonked her face. Ouch! 









She looked at me like..."I meant to do that."


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Love your dog. I have three, and yes I do give in to them every now and then.


----------



## ZeusofBillyJo (Feb 9, 2006)

that is so true...Zeus is so ball crazy it is unreal...He is so bad that when he comes for a pet or any type of affection a ball is in tow with him. He's good though if I tell him in a stern voice and say enough point my finger to go away he walks away with it. His ball craziness is so bad that he has to take any type of ball from the other dog and bring it back to me. He tries to do it with Electra but she just runs circles around him and he gets fed up and tries and finds another toy or ball to bring to me









Its real annoying at times but he knows his limits


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

I see what you are saying and for you putting the ball away until you want to play with him is probably a good idea.

Max is ball nuts too. He has free access to his toys all the time. I do insist that he puts them away after playing with them. He is pretty good about it. All I have to say is pick up toys and he will one by one pick them up and put them in their basket. 

He does the ball in the lap thing to me too. My livingroom opens up to a good sized foyer and hallway so I toss the ball to him inside a lot as well. If he brings his ball up to me and I don't want to play, as soon as I spot him coming towards me I say NO firmly and he knows this means I am not into playing right now. He lays down, puts his head on the floor and lets out a big sigh







He looks so cute that it makes me want to play with him. I won't do it right away. I will wait 10 or 15 minutes or even a half hour so that he learns that I mean it when I say NO and to prevent this very smart dog into KNOWING he can manipulate me.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Acutally, that is precisely what I said, so why are your comments directed toward me, when I agree 100 percent with you.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Ilan, the foster who stayed home, is ball crazy as well. We used to use it in situations when I didn't think she could handle herself. As a result, I began to get the ball shoving too. I can't tell you how many nights I've awakened to find a ball next to my pillow, and Ilan staring at it intently. I chose to ignore it completly. It took a little while, but as long as I didn't mark the behavior at all, she simply learned that it would get no repsonse unless I iniated it. My cue with Ilan now is "Where is your Ball?" No matter how annoying the game, be sure that you give it to them sometimes, on their terms. It's their way of having fun.


----------

